# 3/16" Spacer on traps



## trapperUT (Dec 15, 2014)

The furbearer proclamation states that you must have a 3/16" gap on traps with three exceptions, one of which is "traps that are completely submerged underwater when set". However, if you visit rules.utah.gov and check out R657-11-10(1)(c), it states the exception as "traps that are NOT completely submerged underwater when set".

It's contradictory, which is the correct law?


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks like a typo. The proclamation is the correct one. Looks like you can't be prosecuted either way though...;-)


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

polarbear said:


> Looks like a typo. The proclamation is the correct one. Looks like you can't be prosecuted either way though...;-)


Actually I believe every "guide book" tells you to use it as a reference and to go to the state statutes for the actual law. Going by that I would say the guide book is wrong. Following the state statutes will stop them from being able to issue a citation and win in court. It will over ride the "guide book" in court. The statute is the actual law.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Good point Reb, and I totally agree with you on the legality issues. The question is why would a trapper NOT be required to use offset jaws on land but would be required under water? Does that make any sense? If that's the case, every trapper I know has been going with the guide book for years unnecessarily. I agree that the state statute will hold up in court, but I think they made an error when they wrote it. Weird.


----------



## n1nja (Dec 21, 2012)

Good catch! I have sent this thread over to someone I know in the DWR to have this rectified.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been trapping for over 30+ years. I ask, why wouldn't a trapper want to use a OS trap on land? I 'modify' all my traps with laminating the jaws, welding new baseplates, shock springs on the chain, and double swivels. The only time I use a non off set trap on land, is when I use a rubber jaw trap. I've never had an animal pull out of a trap. I've had a #2 briger hold a big coyote :shock: For Bobcat is use a #4 trap with 4 coyal springs.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

n1nja said:


> Good catch! I have sent this thread over to someone I know in the DWR to have this rectified.


So what did the DWR have to say?


----------

